# BPS Penn reel competitors



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

I didn't want to high jack this thread, http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?106238-Penn-Conflict-reels, but someone mentioned that BPS has reels that have the same basic design as a few Penn reels. As far as the spinning reels go, I believe these are the Offshore Angler Tightline (Fierce equivalent?) and the Frigate (Battle equivalent?). I was actually considering the Tightline because during the spring sale it would have been $35, but ended up with the Fierce instead bc the BPS reels are relatively new and there aren't many reviews yet.

Now I understand that the components are different so they aren't exact the same reel, but I was just curious about everyone's thoughts on the reels, and store brand reels in general? If I went store brand I could have spooled the reel and gotten a few lures for the same price as a Penn reel. I will say that I feel confident about my new reel at least and won't have to worry if it will be reliable (pending user care).


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

They are knock offs. Even the red and gold color is the same

Get shimano


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

They are both made in China, side by side.
Its hard to say what the differences are other than the name on the reel.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I noticed the Tightline at BPS last week, while shopping for a new 2000 sized spinner. I liked the reel a lot and may have bought one if I was in the market for a reel in the sizes offered. An important feature. I noticed, was that the handle mounts to the main gear instead of through the gear and attached to a thumbscrew on the opposite side plate. This is rare in sub c-note spinning reels not labeled Penn. Actually to me it is more than important, it's a deal breaker. Though it isn't a deal breaker, a metal frame is a lot easier to choose over graphite impregnated plastic. 



kayak456 said:


> They are knock offs. Even the red and gold color is the same
> 
> Get shimano


A knock off is an unauthorized copy of something or a counterfeit. 
Shimano? Do they even make a metal body spinning any more?



RjTheMetalhead said:


> They are both made in China, side by side.
> Its hard to say what the differences are other than the name on the reel.


The guy at BPS told me that those reels were made in the same factory as the Penn reels. Things like gear ratio, weight, stated capacities, frame shape and bearing count are different between the OA reel and its Penn counterpart. Don't expect me to believe your side by side layout of these lines in the factory.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Your right, the Tightline is probably made a row over, the Frigate is two.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

You get what you pay for. Name brand power equipment like lawn mowers, string trimmers and backpack blowers from the big box stores are "homeowner" quality and are not equal to "professional" quality equipment sold by authorized dealers. It will work, but how long it last depends on how much you use it.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Buy a Delta faucet at Home Depot then buy the "same" faucet at a good plumbing supply store. The amount of plastic in the HD version will show you why its $25 less. I'm sure the same idea applies to fishing reels and everything else.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

phillyguy said:


> Buy a Delta faucet at Home Depot then buy the "same" faucet at a good plumbing supply store. The amount of plastic in the HD version will show you why its $25 less. I'm sure the same idea applies to fishing reels and everything else.


One thought, it needs to be remembered that plastic, nylon, teflon may be used at points in a reel to reduce corrosion between dissimilar metals.


----------



## Taylor Martin (Jan 23, 2014)

phillyguy said:


> Buy a Delta faucet at Home Depot then buy the "same" faucet at a good plumbing supply store. The amount of plastic in the HD version will show you why its $25 less. I'm sure the same idea applies to fishing reels and everything else.


in other words you get what you pay for, two seasons ago i bought a wal mart spinning combo dirt cheap for myself and my wife, hers lasted two trips, mine made it through the season somehow, 25 bucks each, last season I bought us both Penn battle combos, paid a lot more for the combos and this season I am merely cleaning, lubing and replacing the mono with braid. A friend of mine bought a Penn battle reel from wal mart last season and this season is having to replace it so you do get what you pay for in all cases.


----------



## Taylor Martin (Jan 23, 2014)

duplicate post sorry


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input. I do agree in general you get what you pay for. I am particularly curious though with how the Offshore Angler reels compare since they are made to directly compete with the Penn reels, as compared to at $25 combo. I did notice that the BPS reels have a lower ratio, more bearings, and different washers than the Penn counterparts. I'm sure how much metal vs plastic that is used makes a difference.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I've had two Penn reels fail but my Daiwa and Shimano's are still going. The Bass Pro reels I've seen in the past look cheap and heavy...not sure how they hold up since I never bought one.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

BPS reels might be discontinued versions on a name brand. I know that St. Croix many years ago used spinning and casting reel from Daiwa. I used to sell these reels (Daiwa) when I worked in a local tackle shop. The rep. brought them by and I recognized them right off and ask him and he agreed they were from Daiwa.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

This season I plan on using Mitchell 402 and 306 that were made in the early 1960's. Metal rules, graphite drools.  I did upgrade them with crosswind cams and manual pick ups this year.

Old School Fishin'!!!


----------

